# Your Worst or unluckiest Unit



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Since there is a thread for your fav/best unit, I saw it fitting to see which units ppl have troubles using; with the hope that it will get some discussions going on how to improve the use of these units.

So far my worst unit is my Deffkopptas for my Orks. They have T-L Rokkits and just never seem to do anything. I've tried them with big shootas but that was almost worse. I am thinking of taking them out and my 2nd HQ unit for Lootas, or Nobz with cheap Big Choppas.

As for my unluckiest.... has to be my Fire Warriors of Tau. I have had shots of both 10 and 8 that have all been rolls of 1's and 2's. Funny to see a squad of FW's fire into a squad of guants(who can't get a save if wounded) and not kill 1..... In 2 games... with at least 2 squads per game firing in a total of about 8 or 9 out of 12 total turns.... only 2 wounds have been recorded... which is like 2 wounds out of...... 150+ shots? Granted they were mostly against Necrons and SM's... but thats still very sad.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Worst- My entire Space Marine Army. I just have no clue how to use them, and it shows.

Unluckiest- My Tankbustas. They try and try, but their record against vehicles is just ABYSMAL.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Unlukiest: My Hormagaunts, I use these guys as a suicidal first wave, what really gets me is that none of them ever make it. They are always seen as too big a threat when they've moved and so get pumped full of lead. Pity.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Worst, either my Chaos Dreadie, bleh blowing up *MY OWN* units is not cool
or spawn, but I just take spawn for the funny factor cause they are really good for a laugh.

peace out:victory:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Single unluckiest thing in all my armies is the Multi Melta gunner on my crusader.

He has never killed a single model in several years of play.:angry:


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Ouch Cab >.<


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

tbh I beat you all with my Big Mek with SAG. In 8 games he has accounted for (I have been keeping track):

Enemy kills:
1 scout bike
1 predator tank
1 space marine with bolter

Friendly kills (6 games in doubles tournament so some of this chaos):
13 lootas
1 noise marine 
2 slaanesh sorcerers with lash of chaos
himself (twice)
2 chaos terminators with combi plasma guns

So after 8 games he has given away more VPs than he has earned. Beat that.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't have an unlucky unit. I have units that are seen as huge threats and then killed immediately. Such as my hellhound


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My 6 Honour Guard - 2+ Save, +1 Attack from Chapter Banner, and 3 Relic Blades is enough to see people target them, and their Razorback.

Shame, really. They really do hit hard, if any of them make it. They are a bit expensive.


----------



## judgey (Nov 27, 2008)

That'll be my Guard Hardened Vet Squad. DS'd off of the board/onto an enemy unit more times than I care to remember. Yet to have killed anything aside from three gaunts, and the biggest boo-boo I remember of theirs is, I DS'd them into the center of the board, into an area with very little terrain, and rolled the full 12 out of 2D6 to scatter them onto a chaos landraider.

How my opponent laughed.


----------



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

My ten man squad of terminators that deepstruck, scattered 12 inchees, rolled on the mishap table, enemy got to place then in terrrain (on the other side of the board but whatever) and I rolled 6 ones for dangerous terrain.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

My possessed unit of Slaanesh from the 'Vile Brood' company, just never seem to roll anything useful and as I often play orcs and Tyranids they've never been able to match the bezerkers for damage with that same problem of short range shooting (or none at all in the case of possessed.) 
As soon as I had a second unit of Bezerkers they have been pretty much shelved, I'll finish painting them eventually and they may see some use if I ever play MEQ's or apocalypse but atm they aren't alot of use to me.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Defilers. Both of them. Neither of them can hit a damned thing with their battle cannons (usually rolling close to maximum with scatter), and then I have a tendency to hit with three attacks in melee, then roll three ones for wounds. Miserable things, they are.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Lately, its been my damn captain, and his command squad. They are just chilling in a rhino every game, and always manage to freaking die when the rhino explodes.

Overall, It has been my plasma cannon guys. Two in two tac squads, and 5 games in a row, the first round of shooting these fuckers roll double 1's. Five games in a row. I have since shelved these pricks for heavy bolters.


----------



## itie101 (Sep 30, 2008)

my friend fired over 200 shots from necrons into a carnifex, over 20 wounds total... all saved...


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Vashtek: Ouch, just ouch.
Vaz: When you have a squad like that anyone who doesn't kill it before it reaches them will next time.

I play at a generally unlucky club. When we play in the store basement there is a disproportionate number of ones. My crisis suits have been saved by many of these from Lascannons. A friend of mine recorded a game with 67 ones and around 40 twos out of roughly 180 rolls.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Deathwing Termies. Not sure if it's the squad or my bad luck but the entir squad of termies where pinned by grots for THREE TURNS OF CC. How dose that happen?


----------



## Hate Legion (Oct 25, 2008)

Simple as this....

My dies. 
Can't find anything more unlucky than that.
Well, I dont know if it's them or me, I'm a hell of a bad roller.

Haven't experienced any worst unit in Chaos, they are all lovable, but some less favorable.

My brother once tried to massmurder my poor 10 possessed marines, with 72 dies, only one came through. At least I saved that one. And then I brutally butchered them. :mrgreen:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i would have to say my baneblade it has never seen the likes of war. even if i got at christmas last yea. no one wants to play with that in my army.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

worst: SM- 10 man assault squad w/ power weapon, 3 plasma pistols- They never show up on time, or else they can not hit the broad side of a barn.
Eldar- 18 Guardians w/ brightlance platform- Can not hit the broad side of a barn at point blank range.

unluckiest: SM- Rhino w/ xtra armor, stormbolter- Always blows up around turn 1 or 2, killing at least half of my 10 man tactical squad.
Eldar- 18 Guardians w/ brightlance platform- Can not hit the broad side of a barn at point blank range.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, it has to be my Baal Predator for my Blood Angels for the unluckiest. She's either stunned, immoblized, or she has her assault cannon blown off. And usually happens when I need her the most too... which is ironic actaully :laugh: (but I sometimes manage to do fine without it). 

Now for my worst unit? Well that would have to be the Swooping Hawks for my Eldar. They just never get the job done right, and they get killed very easily. Of course, I don't want to start another "Swooping Hawks, good or not?" Thread. 

Of course, there is that vile Chaos Dreadie with my Knights of Sadism (Slannesh)....


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

My swooping hawks having been nothing but a liability the last few times I have used them as well, but unluckiest are probably a half squad of metal avengers that got lost years ago and have never even seen a game. Poor buggers, nobody likes the subs bench.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

well for my Chaos my worst unit has always been my defilers. as for unluckiest its anything that fires a blast....

for my blood angels my worst unit was my veteran assault squad, but since i downgraded them to just another assault squad they've been fine. my unluckiest has always been my chaplain...he always seems to fail that invulnerable save when it can cause ID.

as for my ORKS ...well....anything with ork in the title thats not a kopta or warboss...


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ork Kommando's no kills and have ended up falling back everytime


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

My worst and unluckiest unit is Vashtek's damn shokk attack gun. Those were my sorcerors! Put them back you idiot!


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a Rhino that never seems to make it through a game without exploding. Not a huge deal, but it is pretty amusing.


----------



## jacobsldr (Nov 28, 2008)

At this point I guess it has to be my Tau Vespid squad. I haven't been able to position them right yet and they have been destroyed before doing anything to the enemy every time Ive fielded them.


----------



## Blackarandras (Dec 6, 2008)

My fire prism always loses it prism and becomes a tank shocker. Not what I want it for!


----------



## syn (Dec 7, 2008)

my dev squad they never kill anithing!! 
my last game i take 3 turns to kill 1 falcon whit 4 missile launchers and the explosion kill 2 of my dev :/


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Conscripts....but thats expected.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Unluckiest- My FA choice of Grey Knights...im not sure they have ever DS in the right position and if im lucky enough for them to not be delayed or lost to warp, they normally only provide one volley of shots before they become expensive target practice for my enemy....

Worst- Ratling snipers....I will NEVER use those in my imperial guard army again and took much delight smashing them with a hammer


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Justicar Auarilius said:


> Worst- Ratling snipers....I will NEVER use those in my imperial guard army again and took much delight smashing them with a hammer


... I hate to say this, but you must have been using them wrong, then.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

No i think they are just generally bad, it explaines the laugh i got from the marine player when i deployed them


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

worst: obliterator

this guy must have wired his optics backwards, he has never hit anything in the 10+ games ive fielded him, doesnt matter what i aim him at, he misses..
then promptly gets instagibbed


unluckiest:

well, most of them really:
a ten man csm squad getting neatly blasted to smithereens in the fireball when a razorback exploded..

berzerker squad.. 
their biggest feat is.. well the champ went to ground in an open field after his squad got nailed by massed fire.. and survived for another 4 turns, laughing his ass off (80+ shots of mixed ap rounds per turn)...
then getting blown up by a demolisher blast in the last turn.

they have never ever gotten a charge.. always a sliver of an inch too short.


chaos dread... well he ain't frenzied.. he's suicidal...

he fire frenzies a lot, usually scattering his plasmacannon shots on himself.
and going *poof*


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Vindicator "Belisarius", also locally known as "Lucky," is undeniably my most unlucky unit. While recently remedied due to the 5th Edition rules regarding scattering blast templates, Lucky has accounted for no fewer than thirty Lions Rampant casualties due to friendly fire. The crew which predecessed its current crew has been mind-wiped and lobotomized, and spend their days now scrubbing the windows of the Emperor's Cathedral on Elysee. 

Currently, Vindicator Belisarius is undergoing maintainence and is not on active combat duty.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Justicar Auarilius said:


> No i think they are just generally bad, it explaines the laugh i got from the marine player when i deployed them


Makes no sense, since my unit of ten has accounted for more dead... EVERYTHING than my entire Space Marine army put together.


Another unlucky unit, from my Chaos Mortals army in Fantasy-

My Chaos Knights, needing _2s_ to save the assault they took... rolled four ones for their armor saves.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

My damn unit of 5 Flamers of Tzeentch. Thus far they've accounted for the deaths of like, 6 Imperial Guardsmen and that's _it_ in around 4 games. Blech!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Makes no sense, since my unit of ten has accounted for more dead... EVERYTHING than my entire Space Marine army put together.
> 
> 
> Another unlucky unit, from my Chaos Mortals army in Fantasy-
> ...


Ratlings are still dangerous. They were good in 4th edition because they hit on 2s and wounded on 4s universally. In 5th, I think they are slightly better, using BS to hit and wounding on 4s, but the rending addition makes them scary to any unit except the toughest tanks. Think about it. 10 sniper rifles firing at you? That's terrifying. Though a ratling's worst enemy is nurglings. WORST CLOSE COMBAT EVER. It lasted 3 friggin rounds!


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> Ratlings are still dangerous. They were good in 4th edition because they hit on 2s and wounded on 4s universally. In 5th, I think they are slightly better, using BS to hit and wounding on 4s, but the rending addition makes them scary to any unit except the toughest tanks. Think about it. 10 sniper rifles firing at you? That's terrifying. Though a ratling's worst enemy is nurglings. WORST CLOSE COMBAT EVER. It lasted 3 friggin rounds!


I would have rather hit using BS and rended on 6's in 4th thank you very much...in 5th I'd much rather hit on 2's and not even rend. There are cover saves everywhere so really one rending shot isn't going to do much.

4th Ed.

10 shots, 8 or 9 hit, 4 or 5 wound.

5th Ed.

10 shots, 5 hit, 2 or 3 wound (maybe one rend). 

Volume of fire > one low ap shot, especially in 5th.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

It's still ten shots that hit more often that not and can wound anything.

And WITH the ease of claiming cover saves, Ratlings have become IMPOSSIBLY hard to kill if deployed properly.


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

My BA VAS every time i try to deep strike them they end up in some terrain and I lose like half of the group. I think I could deep strike them on a empty table and they will still die


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Longinus said:


> My BA VAS every time i try to deep strike them they end up in some terrain and I lose like half of the group. I think I could deep strike them on a empty table and they will still die


You could, you know, just not _Deep Strike_ them without a Drop Pod. That's a perfectly viable way of using the unit.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

For me, the worst would have to be my Tomb Spyders. They just never manage to accomplish anything at all.

My unluckiest are my wraiths. I lost a full squad of them in 2 turns to a partial squad of Tau Stealth Suits without causing a single wound in return.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Daneel2.0 said:


> For me, the worst would have to be my Tomb Spyders. They just never manage to accomplish anything at all.
> 
> My unluckiest are my wraiths. I lost a full squad of them in 2 turns to a partial squad of Tau Stealth Suits without causing a single wound in return.


Hey, they were some hard-ass stealth suits. They say in the fluff, that those who volunteer to be stealth suit pilots are a little...off. They were scrappers. You know, the funny thing is, those same two stealth suits are always the ones that beat up marines in melee, too. They're just a couple o' badasses.

Either that, or they just accidently kick stuff in the jaw when they try to flee with those meaty hooves... :wink: "Oh my god, they're fifteen feet away from us! Run away, run a-WAY!"


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've had my tomb spyders knock tanks before, but have to agree with you about the Wraiths they never seem to get their points back.


----------

